# Upstate NY 14"-20", yeah baby!



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

Just listened to the weather. Said 14"-20" at the end of this storm on Monday. Looks like Radguy and I will be busy. We only got about 10" out of the last storm, this one ought to make it up. Just hope no Hyndai's jump out behind me.:realmad:  payup


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!

My neck of the woods got 4 inches plus of white gold
today and its still coming !

White outs, blowing and drifting too !!!!!!!

MANY accidents Rt. 81 no. of Syracuse closed for a
while.

Gonna be a $$$ weekend !.................geo:bluebounc


----------



## newkidonthebloc (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like Santa Claus is coming to town !!!! Make Lots of Money - so you can buy some more big boy toys !!!!!


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Goin out in the early am to get ready*

At least my plow goes up and down regular now!!! Now if i could just get it up and down quicker..........I will TRY to get some pictures up this time if someone can tell me how to post them from my floppy drive.Hey by the way everyone,Be safe out there,and remember stupidity is self inflicted and the proof is always available!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NAS..........Where do you live?

HEY.........Just for a chuckle.................Just out doing a
bit of salting and cleanup at the bar and bank parking lots...............

I notice the lowballer that got the town square bid AGAIN
this year didn't show up to plow AGAIN today...........

Last week he stiffed too.....So the lot was full of ice and snow
and somebody slipped and was taken away by the rescue
squad.........Priceless.................... .......geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYRookie _
> *Just listened to the weather. Said 14"-20" at the end of this storm on Monday. Looks like Radguy and I will be busy. We only got about 10" out of the last storm, this one ought to make it up. Just hope no Hyndai's jump out behind me payup *


Wooowhooo:bluebounc

Might have to call in to work sick on Monday


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Sonjaab*

Hope the spelling on the name is correct......I live in South Glens Falls


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Channel 9 just said closer to 2 feet northwest of Albany!!! And Albany getting a foot plus!!!!

payup payup payup payup


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets be fair now. TWO huge snow storms in two weeks? How about some snow here in Illinois?


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

Well we are suppose to get maybe 3-6",then turn to rain,man that sux..


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

they are saying we could get up to 14inches here, then itll all turn to rain. i just want snow no rain:crying:


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

FINALLY !!!!!!! 

We've been watching the equipment for awhile here in Buffalo, The last major nor'Easter pummeled everyone downstate and into New England.

All of the Lake-Effect has been missing The Metro area and heading down to the ski resorts which are 30 miles south of the city.

To date we have had 1 Plow Run and 1 Salting Run 

Looking at last season's A/R and route logs we were way ahead of the game....Making our guys as well as the other contractors in the area a bit itchy......

Here's to an old fashioned snow storm to get the Buffalo snow totals back in line w/ Rochester. Syracuse, and Albany payup


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sbrennan007 _
> *Ok, lets be fair now. TWO huge snow storms in two weeks? How about some snow here in Illinois? *


There is another storm coming for Wednesday also.payup


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Upstate NY 14"-20", yeah baby!*



> _Originally posted by Radguy _
> *Wooowhooo:bluebounc
> 
> Might have to call in to work sick on Monday *


I might if I had not been out with the bug 2 days last week.:realmad:


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYRookie _
> * Just hope no Hyndai's jump out behind me. *


One of our guys hooked a Hyundai that was completly buried at an apartment complex and pulled it about 40 feet before he felt it! Those darn obstructions! We should stake compact cars in the fall LOL!

It looks like we are headed for alot of Snow again! We are going to be in good$ shape this year. I am sure some of our properties will get around 2 feet. We have this snow belt that follows the valley through Corinth, South Glens Falls, Wilton and sometimes Saratoga where we will get anywhere from 2 -10" more snow than the rest of the area. I've had to plow my Exit 16 property 3 times already.

Let's get some good pics of this storm for our brothers that are not receiving the same amount of white stuff.....


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Upstate NY 14"-20", yeah baby!*



> _Originally posted by North Country _
> 
> Let's get some good pics of this storm for our brothers that are not receiving the same amount of white stuff..... [/B]


I hear ya. Got my new camera all charged up.payup


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Upstate NY 14"-20", yeah baby!*



> _Originally posted by NYRookie _
> *I might if I had not been out with the bug 2 days last week.:realmad: *


Bwuahahaha

Oh and my camera is all charged as well, and since I've been drinking tonight I won't get up til about 11am so I'll be all rested up for the snow


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

woke up to moderate snowfall, its here! just changed all the plow oil and put new hoses and seals. im ready


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GET READY FELLAS.....................

White GOLD...........Has been pounding here...... north of
Syracuse for a few hours now !

Salting all finished too..............Truck is ready to get busy
soon...................

Bill, Joe.....You guys getting it yet ?......geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well here's what Channel 10 is saying as of right now!!!!payup


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Clifton Park here, it's snowing heavy now.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY NY GUYS............Syracuse area has been gettin' pounded
all day.........Over a foot in my area north of Syr. !!!!!!!!

Funny tho....My place in Alexandia Bay NY (US & Can. border)
had sunshine all day !

Drive 25 miles south to Watertown (tug hill area) and they 
are getting clobbered too !...........geo


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

Gee don't hear anything about Global warming any more!!!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I envy you guys so much  I wish I lived in the mountains. The cascades is getting hammerd with snow, already 67 inches or so up there. That's only place to go for some serious plowing in WA state.  

Blake
WA


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

just got back from plowing 14hours non stop. it went from heavy snow to heavy rain so we got about 7inches here. very heavy snowpayup


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm so jealous  We got about 5 inches over the entire weekend here in Cleveland. Plowed for about 6 hours on Friday and about 9.5 yesterday. I keep forgetting to bring the camera


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*STUCK !*

Out cleaning up today and pushing back BIG piles
out back on my field.............

Stacked toooo high and got stuck REAL good too.
Figures nobody around either for a pull............

Too far in the buckwheat for my chains and winch to
hook up to anything to pull my silly a** out !

Had to call my bud up the street at the local repair shop.
Well only 20 bucks for a pull.............

Thats ok tho......It was a $$$ weekend anyway and more
is coming Wednesday !.......................geo


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

20" up here last night, more coming Thursday


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LAKE............20 inches !....Man that tug hill plateau really
gets clobbered................

My folks in Alex Bay got a dusting !...................

OH well......take a GOOD rest bro cause Wed. I guess we
are gonna get more !

Got over a foot plus here in Hannibal and READY for more !
...........geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well....we're getting more snow come Wensday night on into Thursday. I was just getting rested up from the Sunday storm, but I'm not complainingpayup payup


----------



## NYplowboy (Sep 22, 2003)

We New Yorkers are gettin it again!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIEEEEE!
Local news says #3 storm maybe the biggest yet! KAAA CHINGGG!
payup . Lets get 'em gassed up!


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

We have been getting it here in Maine. 2 storms =46" at my house. A ski resort got 56" out of the first storm last week. We haven't had snow like this in a loooong time


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

wow.... wow.... wow.... here in CNY we got around 20".... that was the most hectic time i have ever had...... all my contracts were freaking...... and all that snow fell in 18 hrs, can u believe that crap...... i had never worked for that long before..... 33hrs is a long time...... no sleep breaks either..... didn't need them, the good old adrenaline rush for 33 hrs...... but we have been plowing all day to, just on a break and wanted to c what every1 had made out in NY or CNY...... i guess that was a new record for a 1 day total ... dont want to see that again...... i'll stick with 4 to 8 inches anytime...... 20 is way too much in a short time span...... well off to go back what i do best...... PLOWIN


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well here's what News Channel 10 is predictingpayup

www.wten.com

Accumulations will range from 2"-5" in the Capital Region to as much as 8"-14" across the Southern Adirondacks to the north end of Lake George.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Here we go again.....*

Hey Rad guy,.....How well does your Yota' push?Is that a 6 or 4?standard?my little 88 wee6 auto has been workin it's butt off.I have found that 4 low instead of high is A LOT LOT easier on the truck.Good luck everyone and remember stupidity is self inflicted!!!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

OK Fellas..........Who got the snow today?

Syracuse got 4 inches of wet and heavy stuff today
so far........Gotta love it !........................geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Here we go again.....*



> _Originally posted by Nascar Fan _
> *Hey Rad guy,.....How well does your Yota' push?Is that a 6 or 4?standard?my little 88 wee6 auto has been workin it's butt off.I have found that 4 low instead of high is A LOT LOT easier on the truck.Good luck everyone and remember stupidity is self inflicted!!!! *


She works great. It's only the 4cyl. 22re motor with a standard 5sp. But like you said 4 low and go and no problems at all!!!

We only have a dusting of slush right now

But they are still saying 4-6" so I'll keep my fingers crossedpayup


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran over the hood of my bosses Saab with my 81 Power Ram. I was wondering if I left the brake on. Good thing is I'm his boss now! It still gets a laugh when talked about!


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I would rather have my "old" 92 toy 22RE 5sp 4x4 over this head gasket eating v6.I cant really complain about either one this thing has been in the family since it was new and it has 129,000 miles on it now.Now if i could only afford to get that 4.3 Chevy with a 200r4 trans into there..................................................................


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

CNY GUYS..........Get outta the rack!
Coffee brewing and the rig is warming up!

I got about 6 inches of white gold out there calling my name!

Its $howtime again today!....geo


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

We got anywhere from 3-8" here because of the drifting. I heard somewhere we are supposed to ger 6-10" tonight. I hope so. but fo Saturday for sure they are calling for 3-5" so some nice and easy storms so far. Gotta love gettin up at 3 on a schoolday and plowing.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nascar Fan _
> *Now if i could only afford to get that 4.3 Chevy with a 200r4 trans into there.................................................................. *


That would be nice

Just got back from pllowing for about 4 hours, no problems once again...I haven't even got stuck yet.(knock on wood)

But I did almost get stuck in NYRookies yard LMAO:bluebounc


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

OMG, now they're saying up to two feet by noon on Saturday starting tonight. Haha maybe a SnowDay tomorrow. Oh boy, strap on those seat belts, winter's here!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Syracuse NY is getting pounded again today !

SUCKS THO.........Blew out my 4 wd module? yesterday !
Thank god for Warranty ! Stealer said it would cost $700
bucks to fix...........................

Should be ready today tho////Good thing I got my plow
jobs covered !..............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BUMMER

Truck won't be fixed till Monday! Oh well got a free loaner
car to drive !

REAL Bummer.....Got 6 inches of white gold today...........
My bud plowed for me......I wanted to PLAY instead of watch!
............geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

It's gonne be quiet here for the next couple of days


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

Radguy, the pictures I took of last weeks storm did not come out good at all. All you can see is your yellow light. Better luck next time. :realmad:


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Well I see that you locals have survived as well, however this weeks forcast is looking rather dim. I'm not saying that I want another repeat of last years Christmas, but rain  It's good to see some others from the area around online. Chris


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radguy _
> 
> But I did almost get stuck in NYRookies yard LMAO:bluebounc [/B]


I would have towed you out for a bill.payup You DA.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYRookie _
> *I would have towed you out for a bill. You DA. *


 I have a shovel and sand, thanks anyway

I can't wait for the day I pull you out:waving:

Oh and is tomorrow Paydaypayup

Hey Upstatedeiselguy, nice to see more locals on here:waving:


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Hey Radguy, Did you win your bet with Chad? My brother told me about you guys riding on the ice this weekend, how did you make out? Be safe and have a good holiday guys.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLC1 _
> *Hey Radguy, Did you win your bet with Chad? My brother told me about you guys riding on the ice this weekend, how did you make out? Be safe and have a good holiday guys.
> 
> www.schmidtlawncare.com *


The ice isn't safe yet. Plus the bike is not studded yet. Hopefully this weekend, the bike will be ready. Not the ice though, 50+ degrees today


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radguy _
> * I have a shovel and sand, thanks anyway
> 
> I can't wait for the day I pull you out:waving:
> ...


You better hope that rice burner had it's fill of Uncle Bens sunshine.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Good Luck, Hope you can pull it off. How many studs you putting on the tires? Sounds like a blast!!!!!

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## Langlois Enterprise (Dec 23, 2003)

sonjaab, We have the same problem up here. Looking for articles showing what can happen when you hire operators without insurance.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYRookie _
> *You better hope that rice burner had it's fill of Uncle Bens sunshine. *


I use saki:waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY NY Guys.........Anybody get any $now today ?

About 1 inch here north of Syracuse so far....calling for more!
.........geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Just over 2" here. Still snowing a little Some freezing rain too


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Staten Island, New York...RAIN


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Syracuse NY..........Plowed once this AM.......2 more cold
inches out there YAY !............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

5 delighful inches at 3 am and still coming down !payup 

Won't start pushing till 6am or so !...........geo


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

want help sonjaab? be there in 9 hours!
-Doc-


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DOC.......LOL..........Just bring your hammer and EAR plow!

About 8 SWEET inches outside................

Bill, Joe, Ray, and the rest of you CNY guys LETS GO!
$NOW TIME !!!!!!!!!!!

........geopayup


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

We only have another 2 inches today....I wish that lake effect would blow over here LOL:bluebounc


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

what did it say for the island they are not giving us any info


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I think nothing for NYC area.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

We got 8 inches on Sunday and Monday!


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

How you oswego county guys making out? we only got 8 or 9 inches here but talked to a budy in Sandy Creek he said they were upwards of 3 feet and still pounding at 2-3 inches per hourwith 20-30mph winds. winds still whipping up here but we were on the fringe this time.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LAKE.........Hey!..........Hannibal got about 8 inches yesterday!
(10 miles west of Oswego)

Alex Bay has nada....It all blows south to Tug Hill and Watertown.

None of the other guys have posted from my area so I figure
they are STILL out plowing ! $$$$$$$$$$

So far today NO $now has fallen in my area. But it is
COLD as heck ! So I will do some salting anyway......

 geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Scratch my last post........We got about a foot of white gold
yesterday afternoon and overnite !

Oswego NY got 28 inches !..................geo

LAKE........Man up your way got CLOBBERED !


----------



## Chefdrp (Jan 8, 2004)

This was taken Jan 7 at about 1 in the afternoon. Its still coming down pretty hard.


----------



## Chefdrp (Jan 8, 2004)

Back of my Restaurant at about 10 pm. Thats the dumpster and roof of the building


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

CHEF..........Awesome pics !

Its jamming here north of Syracuse. Should have plenty to
plow this AM. Got Grass in Buffalo reports white gold in his
neck of the woods....................

Sure glad I get paid per push!........geo


----------



## plowser (Feb 6, 2003)

About 20 inches here since Wednesday evening. This is what my driveway looked like Friday morning.


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*total snow fall*

Hello everybody, this is Mike here in Pulaski. my tape shows a total of 15 inches right here, it would not surprise me that Sandy Creek did get 3-4ft we usually go back in forth for totals at the end. till the next time!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE......Welcome to Plow Site !

I am just up the road in Hannibal! There are fellas from
Central Square, Syr., Weedsport, Clay, Adams that post 
here also

Man we have been getting clobbered this year !
Lovin' it too !!!!!!!!!

Check out the Networking thread here at PS. Look for
CNY Plowers thread. We have pics of our rigs from our
last meet up at Applebees. Check them out !

Will let ya know when our next meet up is !...........geo

BTW: 5 inches of "white gold" last nite!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey All.................Syracuse Ny here........We have been getting
nailed aka $$$$$ here every day. Its been below 0 daily
also.

Hows everybody else been doing ?................geo


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey son, its been scooting below us just a couple inches here and there, lot of wind though, and COLD -30 to - 40 last 3 nights, air temp before wind chill.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Weve been getting some of that real fine stuff that blows and drifts. It was 18 below weds morning but way up to +12 today. hat wind really makes it feel cold though! Maybe 2-3 on the flat areas but where the wind was blowing I have some 2-3 ft drifts. The ground is finally freezing so Im not rolling up as much turf.
I was impressed with the truck. She started right up in that -18 but I made sure to give her lots of time to warm up. I remember there is a block heater on it but cant remember where excactly and I didnt want to have to crawl around under there looking.
This is my truck this morning. 2000 F 150 #7700 with the 7'6" RD Fisher, LS rear, 5.4L and newly installed Timbrens. She gets it done. Hope you guys up north are able to keep up with it too. You get more than we do here. Keep the shiney side up!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY CNY GUYS..............Been getting $now every day in my
neck of the woods. 6 inches last nite (wed.) and its still
coming down now. So more plowing later this AM !!!!!!

I think we have about 100 inches so far this year north
of Syracuse. Gettin' pretty close to the 170 inches we had
last year and winter is not 1/2 over yet !

I have already burned thru 1000 lbs. of magic salt just on
sidewalks and steps so far ! Lucky there is now a dealer
in Baldwinsville NY near me that sells it !
Not really into driving to John Parkers place in Poughkeepsie
for another load. But a ROAD TRIP would be fun !

...........geo


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

how far are you guys from bethel ny i have a cabin in smallwood anyone know that place


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

REWOOD.......Which Bethel NY ? The one downstate NY
near where Woodstock was held in 69?
There is another one near me 35 miles west of Syracuse NY
on Rt. 34 between Hannibal NY and Cato NY. We own a
bar in each town and its right in between ! Its just a small
spot on the map..Not even a store or church there !

LAKE EFFECT...........Well its blasting white gold here right
now north of Syracuse.....AGAIN!......

Lovin' it.....................geo


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

near woodstock


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY GUYS...........WOW 

Its not even 9 pm and we have a foot of white gold and
still blasting !
Weather guessers were calling for 7-10........
Thats ok bad for them...GOOD for US $$$$$ !

Time to go play some more !.......geo

Rewood: Thought so...But the Bethel near us has LOTS
of woods for hunting and LOTS of creeks etc. for fishin'!


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

my cabin is near alot of woods and it is on a lake so fishing is easy


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOW !!!!!!! Its almost 3 am Friday...Have had 2 ft. of 
white gold.......All village streets are buried !
Main road st.rt. 3 plowed by the state boys has not been 
plowed since 1 am. Must be coffee time !

My lots are plowed so its some shut eye till 6am.
Its still blasting out and another foot expected ! 

........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WELL GUYS.....OVER 3 feet of white gold SO FAR Friday!

Its still coming down too ! NOT complaining tho..........

Keep safe and warm and keep pushing!..........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Well Guys.....Newspaper sez 106.9 inches so far this
year in the Syracuse area.......They sure ain't measuring
where I live north of Syr. Got more than that 38 inches
yesterday alone !payup 

............geo


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Son- About time you guys got it and not us up here, we only got about 6" this round, saw pics of Fulton on News10, looks like you guys got hit good.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LAKE............LOL!!!..........My folks in Alex. Bay have nada
up there ! They were gonna head to Daytona for the
winter but are afraid to pass thru this area!!!!!!!!!!!

They are gonna wait till next week ! LOL........

We must be getting a break... only plowed once today!
..........geo


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

*sonjaab*

sonjaab, hopefully its all snow and nothing like the '98 ice storm. I was up there for 17 days working with your Electric co. putting the lights back on (actually, rebuilding your electric system). Awesome country and wonderful people up there. Have fun with the snow...we are only getting 3 inches on LI.
Kev


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

KEV..........Ya got that right ! That Ice storm kicked northern
NY and Canadas butt that year.

Lucky our motel up there is closed for the winter so we had no
problems. Lotsa folks went without power for over a month !
My $500 generator powered my friends bar and motel place
for over a month 24/7 up there.

RT. 81 was closed but I followed the line trucks up there.
A trooper stopped me but I showed him the goods I had
with me and he said go ahead and be careful!

I also brought up 4 kerosuns, kero , gas, bread, and all the
220 lock plugs for generators I could find in Syracuse !

Did you stay at Bonnie Castle motel there? They had 2 big
trailer generators supplying power. Thats where all the line
guys stayed. They had STRIPPERS come in once a week to
entertain you guys too !   ..........geo


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*Ice storm*

Hi guy's. I remember that storm very well. I kept Dunkin Donuts open 24/7 so the boys could have their coffee & donuts, when they pull off 81 to get to rt 11 north.I hope everyone safe and making some money-un till the next time; Mike SnowBelt USA.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE........Welcome to PS ! We need more NYers here! LOL !

Bummer NO "white gold" today to play with ! Thats ok the
sun has finally showed up and my truck needs a rest !

Prob. gonna head to Home Depot and buy a tool or something
then head to Hooters for some REAL relaxation !!!!!!!!

So gotta go break something for a excuse to get outta the
house so the old ball and chain won't yell !................geo

Cool...Lucky me one of the spotlight bulbs is out !
Gotta go get one!


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

*sonjaab*

geo

We stayed at The Riveredge ( I believe that was the name). They fed us breakfast and off we went to Plesis area to work. The Plesis Fire Dept fed us lunch and at the end of the day we went back to the hotel for Dinner. 17 days away from home but we had a blast up there.
Kev


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GET READY NY GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOAA emergency report on TV......

Severe snow warning for Binghamton, Cortland, Chenango cty.,
Syracuse etc............No unnecessary travel advised etc...etc...

It just snowing litely here north of Syracuse now !

......geo

Kev.....Riveredge...They had power too ! NICE PLACE!
Rooms there are $150 a day and up!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOW !!!!!!!!!! 

Another foot overnite North of Syracuse NY !!!!!!
Its STILL blasting out ! Rt 481 and Rt 81 CLOSED !

Gotta love that lake effect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Be safe all..................geo


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

long island ny westhampton bch 9"  
i plowed for 14 hours


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey All..........Been rockin' all day here !
Snow emergency still in effect for Oswego and Fulton NY.

Parts of Rt. 81 in Oswego and Jefferson cty. still closed.
Rt. 81 near Cortland NY still closed.

Alt. rt. for both is Rt 11....a mostly 2 lane road........JAMMED
with traffic !

Weather guys (not guessers lately around here..lol )
are callig for another foot in my area.

Rig running fine.......Me Tired ....but LOVIN' IT !payup


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, must be nice. We had 4-5" yesterday and that was about it...just a dusting this morning.

Enough to plow though so I won't b*tch too much


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

21 hours at Newark Airport, then 2 local jobs. I'm tired. More snow Sunday?


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Son- how you makin out down there? Its been staying just south of us by a couple miles but headin this way today, callin for a couple feet. You guys have been getting pounded saw Parish had 44" yesterday by 6 pm said it was coming down 5-6" an hour. winds been howlin up here last 2 days so we have been pushing to, but not as much as you guys have. Good luck!!


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

About 8 " here in Riverhead. Plowed about 16 hours from 2AM until 10 PM ( took a few short breaks in there). Picked up extra work along the way. Couldn't drive down the street without people flagging me down. Cannot wait for the next one.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

You oswego county guys get dug out yet? i see Parish got 78" from Wednesday morning to Friday afternoon They are sending some V plows and blowers to help get the roads opened back up down there. Good luck, time to break out the big stuff!!:bluebounc


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Though not as bad as Syracuse and Oswego, Rochester keeps getting hit. 4 more inches today and another 4 on the way. 
We're runnin out of room to put this stuff.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOW Guys........Only about 6 inches today !

Oswego and Fulton are a MESS !!!!!
Gonna need that payloader again ! 
Had a few guys shoveling off my roofs today. WOW......They worked from 9am to 7 pm today.....Including breaks and food..........My main roofs have a slight pitch so not dangerous. Over 5 ft. of snow up there!

They pushed it off...I plowed it back in the field. 
Boy Howdy those Turkey Wings I got work great moving those
big piles !

Weather guessers say Supposed to get a rest for Superbowl !
Sleep late too.......Then  .................geo


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*lot's of snow*

Hi guy's, this is Mike here in SnowBelt USA1. My brother who lives in Parish where they got hammer with 76-80 inches is just cleaning up.Right here in Pulaski,we didn't get as much but we sure got our share, we always do or we wouldn't be SnowBelt USA!!! Hope everyone is doing fine God Bless. until the next time


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's what the channel 6 weather guessers are saying for Tues. night into Wens.payup

***I'm at the tip of the Arrow***


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RAD.............Ain't Mayfield near Buffalo ? I have a friend that
lives there?.................geo


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I'm gonna make sure to get to sleep early tonite, because it looks like it's gonna be an early morning tommorow.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

HEY quit hogging all the snow up there. Send some down here to Long Island.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

KEVO...........Hey...We have been getting POUNDED since
this AM.  Wet and heavy too..................geo


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Mayfield is about an hour northwest of Albany.

Oh and we got hammered with a foot last night....They were off again lolpayup payup


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey all......NO "white gold for 4 whole days !
Well needed a rest anyway.........Had the payloader here to
move the stacks of snow back and had my roofs shoveled off!

59? days till spring........Still time to get more payup .....geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

4" of sweet "white gold" this AM. Got to plow and salt !

Remember...Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse guys. The meet up
at Hooters in Rochester is still on for the 21st at 2pm.
Unless we get blasted with snow !...............geo


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

Is Rochester supposed to get any snow? and when?


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*Cold Front*

HI Fella's, how is eveyone doing? We have this cold front coming down from canada right here in cny area. When that happens we all know what that means!!for the most part. Dress warm be safe, and when you can give someone a hand smile and say thank you!!! Hey where is spell check?Nice job on the format guy's


----------

